# Kit That Helps With Daily Vaping



## devdev

I have found these great little plastic containers at Plastic Land in Woodmead that are great for storing batteries in. They are nearly the perfect size to hold 2x 18650s or 4x 18350s and some cotton, with no worries about sparking or shorting.





Depending on which end I place the positive side in, I know if the battery is charged  or not charged 


I went back today and found one size smaller and one size bigger, and they work really well to carry vape kit



Bottom right one is the one I have been using so far, and takes 2x 18650s and some cotton for wicking on the go.

The little one can take the KF3.1 and the drip tip, or 3x 18350s:




The big one takes the Nemesis and the KFL+. If you remove the button from the Magneto it can fit in there as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

Nice find man..

Need to first my local tuppaware store and see if I can find something like that here in CPT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> Nice find man..
> 
> Need to first my local tuppaware store and see if I can find something like that here in CPT.


Try plastics for Africa or mambo's here in Cpt

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Will give them a try, thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

BhavZ said:


> Nice find man..
> 
> Need to first my local tuppaware store and see if I can find something like that here in CPT.


Plastic for africa sell exactly the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

And i ve got this as well there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> And i ve got this as well there
> View attachment 2358



Ahhhh fishing tackle box's great idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

andro said:


> And i ve got this as well there
> View attachment 2358


Thats quite neat.


----------



## devdev

andro said:


> And i ve got this as well there
> View attachment 2358


Nice, I also use one of those. Can handle 4 x 30ml bottles of VM juice and three other 10ml bottles.

Super handy


----------



## 6ghost9

I was actually looking to post a new thread on this topic! Jis this place is so organized! Instead I shall just revive this dead one 

I transport my Vape gear like such in a nice bag that is easy to fit in with my work stuff and then put in my desk drawer for convenient access, 

It has space to fit my extra batteries of which I have 4 18350's, 1 18650, 3 bottles of e liquid, my Efest LUC V4 charger in case I go away, my twisp device with 2 extra atomizers incase something (hopefully never) happens to my SVD. There is also space to put bottles lying loose in but I dont go through enough liquid to warrant carrying more than 3 flavors around.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

